

Neat and small hack to find Facebook friends ranking score using JavaScript - uaygsfdbzf
http://arjunsreedharan.org/post/65979958297/find-your-facebook-friends-ranking-score

======
slashdotaccount
oh!! facebook has an endpoint exposing friends ranking data? cool.

